

Monads in Scala - isomorph
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1992532/monad-trait-in-scala

======
cleverfoo
I believe this proves my point that scala is a big plot to scare kids away
from programming

~~~
isomorph
wait till you see the java this stuff compiles into

------
grav1tas
I hate to be that guy, but....why not just do Monads in Haskell? It's so much
more clean than this. Is there some advantage to writing monadic code in Scala
I'm not seeing? I understand if you're restricted to ONLY the JVM,
but....really?

